# Traveling to Westchester Country, NY



## Goblin84 (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey everyone,
I am traveling for work to Westchester County, NY.  I will probably be staying in Tarrytown for the week.  Now I am going to bring down my bike because I have a lot of downtime mid day (from noon-6pm normally).  

Anyone have suggestions on good places to ride in this area?  I am a roadie, looking at doing rides in the mid 20 miler range.

Suggestions?


----------



## marcski (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey Goblin...that's my territory.  Loads of good road riding around here.  Nice hills..and you can do as much distance as you'd like.  I have a few routes that I do somewhat regularly.   If you look at a map...you can ride from Tarrytown up route 9 to 448.  Pass the Rockefeller Estate and then you can head up into sleepy hollow towards chappequa...along hardscrabble road..Once in Chappequa...you can turn around or keep heading north to the resevoir...PM if you need some more info or if you want to try to hook up for a ride.


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Apr 30, 2007)

Try taking the Tappan Zee to the Palisades Parkway to the GWB and back up the Major Degan.  You get to ride past Yankee Stadium.


----------



## Goblin84 (Apr 30, 2007)

Marcski- would love to meet up for a ride.  as I said I have a big gap mid day most days so I dont know when is best for you to ride, I will also do early mornings if you want.  

I'll be brining my classic steel frame...down shifters and all.  not sure how much i trust a hotel...have had way to much stolen from them (i spend a LOT of time on the road).


----------



## marcski (Apr 30, 2007)

What week will you be down here?  My road bike is out of commission and I can't ride midweek days.  But PM me and I can give you some more info on local rides if interested..


----------

